# Jerkey Recipes



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Let's hear them!

What recipes you got for jerkey rubs.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

My favorite isn't what I'd call 'Native American'....

It's Teriyaki !!! LOVE that stuff!

Nothing but soy sauce and some pineapple juice is good too, but with the sugar in the pineapple juice, you had better seal it up good!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Pork Jerky*

Make a brine of Pineapple Juice, Brown Sugar, Soy Sauce, it should be sweet and salty with the addition of your favor hot sauce or crush hot peppers(Indian style) ,marinade for 12 hour in the fridge, more for stronger flavor.
American Native Spices; Sassafras(File on Cajun Cooking) , Sage, Juniper, Chiles .Medicinally, the use of this herbs and spices is well-recorded among tribes across the Americas. Tribes closer to Mexico where using chocolate, cumin, oregano, chilies, garlic, etc..
Ps. by eliminating the juice and using crush pineapple a nice sauce is made for meats specially pork, chicken.
Enjoy.


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Oct 1, 2013)

I use this with deer meat but I'm sure it would work well with beef.

you can do this 2 ways - you can either marinate a whole piece of meat or mix in ground meat. I prefer to use ground.

3 - 4# of meat
1 tsp garlic powder (I always use way more)
2-1.2 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp black pepper (I love fresh cracked)
1/2 cup soy sauce (Dale's or Moore's works great too)
6 tsp liquid smoke, hickory (don't make the mistake of buying liquid smoke seasoning)
3 tsp of your favorite seasoned salt
2 tsp Accent, Quick Tender, or MSG (I omit this and use Worcestershire sauce instead - not a fan of MSG)

If using whole meat - Cut into long narrow strips, marinate in sauce for at least 2 hours. You can either weave the tops of the strips through bamboo skewers to hang from top rack in oven or lay directly on metal dehydrating tray. Bake at 200 degree for 3 - 4 hours. If your not sure how done you want your meat, take one out, let cool and try it first.

If you use ground meat - mix the sauce with the meat thoroughly. Let sit over night in fridge before dehydrating. I usually cook a small piece of meat in a skillet before I dehydrate to make sure they are well flavored and not too salty. If it's too salty add more ground meat. I use a jerky canon or blaster to make my strips. You can also roll out meat between wax paper or plastic wrap and then slice into strips. I use a dehydrator or my electric smoker w/o the wood chips. It usually takes me about 6-10 hours.


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm old fashioned, don't like flavored jerky, and want long term storage jerky.

My recipe:
Quality beef, American Bison, elk roast, very well trimmed, cut into 1" wide x 1/4" thick slices

A few grains of salt

Dehydrate at 110 - 120 degree F. for at least 24 hours. Should start breaking strands at a 45 degree bend when just right.

Vacuum seal.

I had some made this way that lasted for over 25 years in simple Seal-A-Meal packaging.

Just my opinion.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Soy Sauce
Worcestershire
Black Pepper Corns (ground)
Onion Powder
Garlic Powder
Liquid Smoke - Optional 


All to taste - Simple and delish.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Has anyone taken beef to the grocery and asked the meat dept. to cut theirs 1" X 1/4" thick??

Do you offer to pay for it??
I have a huge brisket --would that make good jerky??


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

JayJay said:


> Has anyone taken beef to the grocery and asked the meat dept. to cut theirs 1" X 1/4" thick??
> 
> Do you offer to pay for it??
> I have a huge brisket --would that make good jerky??


Usually, any market that has a butcher dept. will cut to order bulk packages from the meat counter for free. There are probably health dept. or store restrictions on bringing in any meat not bought there, but that's just a guess.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

JayJay said:


> Has anyone taken beef to the grocery and asked the meat dept. to cut theirs 1" X 1/4" thick??
> 
> Do you offer to pay for it??
> I have a huge brisket --would that make good jerky??


I haven't but I know HEB in Texas will cut it however you'd like if you ask them too and not charge you for it.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

TechAdmin said:


> I haven't but I know HEB in Texas will cut it however you'd like if you ask them too and not charge you for it.


Good to know, from what I understand its cheaper than Kroger too...


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

It is and they have better quality meat.


----------

